# SITE MAINTENANCE - Saturday 2/23/2013 - PLEASE READ



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I will be taking the site down this Saturday night at around 10 PM Mountain time to perform maintenance. This will be the first step in the process that should resolve a lot of the issues we've been seeing. The downtime will be the longest of all the downtimes that I have planned. It will probably last all night. I'm doing a complete rebuild of the underlying server hardware and reinstalling the base operating system. This will not resolve the problems immediately, as there are other changes that have to happen, but it should help a little. I will be making additional changes and will have more downtimes over the next few weeks.

Thanks, for your patience.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Patience? 






Nope, Don't have any of that left


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I just hope that one of the fixes is getting the posts to appear in order.


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank YOU for all your hard work. 

Tom


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Good luck Shad, hope all goes well.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Shad.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

If I had patients, I'd be a doctor!









I think I'll panic now and avoid the rush!










Have at it Shad... don't stay up toooooo late!


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

A hardware rebuild + OS re-install implies a rollback strategy could (should) be available just in case Hobo Murphy is hanging around at the station too. 

Courage & cheers.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem Shad I hope the upgrades go smoothly.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. 
We are all behind you, rooting for success. 

John


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for the early notification. it helps. Hope your night is not terribly stressful.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope all goes smoothly. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Shad, 
Trying to move this back to unread/active so more will see it. Hope it goes well! 
Larry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

A night w/o MLS,, not sure I can handle it. OH!!!! I will be sleeping, dreaming of MLS.....


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for your efforts! I hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## Mike Paterson (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you for the heads up and I hope you have some down time scheduled for yourself on Sunday. Your efforts over the years is appreciated.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck Shad. I for one really enjoy this site in spite of what others may say.

Doc


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. Better take enough time on Sunday off and enjoy the Daytona 500







Later RJD


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck Shad 
Yea!!! Daytona 500 and Austin Dillon 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Hum.. I see we lost our logo & signature somewhere to.. Now put in Rio feather for temp logo.. wait and see what happens after Shads fixeds.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Noelw, 

My signature and logo are still in place. Nothing should have happened yet. Shad starts to change things tonight. 

Good luck, Shad.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Shad, and don't worry if things don't go as planned and it takes a little/lot longer than you think it will. 
Try and get some sleep too. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 
p.s. I hope that the 500 ends better than the Nationwide.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Daytona and the Oscars ..oh my, gotta buy some more chips! 

No hobby tonight, got the DVDS Old School and Safety Not Guaranteed lined up.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

15 minutes...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

7 minutes


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Things are back up.. It took a little longer than I expected, but it's working now. Performance is going to be really slow for a while. Possibly a day or two. The server has to rebuild its data protection, and that eats up quite a few resources. I'll be monitoring it until everything is 100%.. 

Thanks again for your patience.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad 

Thank you for taking the time and putting the energy into making this site work better.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks Shad,

This site is one of my best hobby dollar investments.

Paul


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Shad! 

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to see that the posts are still not ordered by date, sorry Shad 

Greg


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg 

On Scot's thread on posting pictures , Shad said he ONLY did a hardware upgrade this time, no software changes. I am hoping that means no changes YET. Oh well!! 

I suppose it is better to make sure the hardware works before rolling in new software. We know that if you changed both at the same time, one would spend more time pinpointing the "thing what is broke". 

I have had more than one hardware upgrade result in degraded system performance due to tuning issues. 

Wishing Shad lots of luck.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, WHY am I suddenly getting an "Additional plugins are required to display all the media on this page." message? 

It's ONLY popping up here.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah, I wasn't expecting the sorting to be fixed yet. Like I said in my post, this is the first of many fixes. This time was to make some changes to the hardware that would allow me to make some other changes that should fix the sorting and speed issues.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Now you broke it. I continually get the following when coming from "favorites" or nagavating the site.

A critical error has occurred.
Timeout expired. The timeout period elapsed prior to completion of the operation or the server is not responding.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 24 Feb 2013 05:16 PM 
Now you broke it. I continually get the following when coming from "favorites" or nagavating the site.

A critical error has occurred.
Timeout expired. The timeout period elapsed prior to completion of the operation or the server is not responding.

I had two out of four posts I made today be successful. The other two, I received the same message as Todd.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By noelw on 23 Feb 2013 01:07 PM 
Hum.. I see we lost our logo & signature somewhere to.. Now put in Rio feather for temp logo.. wait and see what happens after Shads fixers. 

Mine is just something wrong here i guess..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nothing happened to my signature, wonder what happened to you Noel?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I can get to the forum after several tries. Still haven't been able to get to the home page at all. Just get the time out error message.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Todd. I seem to be able to get everywhere, but HOME. I'm not totally lost, at least I know some landmarks on the way. Thanks Shad for working on the problem. Chuck


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 24 Feb 2013 07:39 PM 
Nothing happened to my signature, wonder what happened to you Noel? 

I have no Idea. It seem to happen before Shad did his maint. I checked my profile setting and that box is empty?? So I uploaded the little Santa fe Indian for a avatar for now.
I think I still have most of it in my in First class web files. Just have to take some time and fig. out how to put it all back in again.









ok Tks' to Steve, we got it fig. out and made some changes to fit the way it should be. Noel & Jane


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow! We were back yesterday? 
When I log on I get the tine out message 
Today the same but today I tried clicking on 'Forums' in the text underneath the 'Timeout.... not responding' 

There may be more MIAs that get the Time-out at log on.... 'cause as reported above Home is lost.... 

John


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I am getting the "additional plugins are required to display all the media on this page" message from Firefox.. 
although nothing appears to be "wrong" or acting strangely on MLS at all, apart from that message.. 
im going to press the "install missing plugins" button, hold on: 

it did nothing..it just said "no suitable plugins were found".. 
but now the message is gone!  

Other than that, everything is working fine for me.. 
Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I'm trying to find out what plugin is being requested...


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

If you figure it out, drop me an email.. I doubt it's related to the maintenance I did, but probably there is either an ad or some other 3rd party snippet I'm using that has changed.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I suspect it's the eBay banner from the bottom of the page. It's not displaying correctly.. There are complaints on the ebay partner site forums..


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

It's possible that the problems arise when using a different browser. The mention earlier of "Firefox" reminds me of my own problem. I have two non-RR websites: one for selling some goods I have just for a (painfully) small bit of extra cash and the other for professional stuff. 

Both sites work fine on IE, as MLS does for me today, but my commercial site has two pages that don't work properly when accessed via Firefox. I don't have FF here on my office computer, but when I get home this afternoon I'll try MLS via FF. 

Could there be an issue only with FF browsers? 

JackM


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad.. Your MLS e-mail to contact you is not working.. been that way for awhile.. Here is what it show. 


Failure sending mail. Unable to connect to the remote server 


Your Name 

Your Email 


We tried to let you know our check in the mail. Noel & Jane


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like "Home" works again.

Thanks


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 25 Feb 2013 08:34 AM 
Yeah, I'm trying to find out what plugin is being requested... 
Greg.. Find a couple of plug in's for Rio Linda Ca. to MLS via NV and UT. when you have a chance for us. Must be cable problem for San D. not here yet. "priv joke." Anyway...My bike peddling gen. is not doing well for that distance. Probably my win 8 and IE-10 not compatible and Fire fox latest updates.. lol
I know.. Me bad.... Shad has enough problems with out us losing our stuff and re-doing it. LoL We're learing bbcode just enough to get our self's in trouble with Steve's help... Shad if probably getting bald from pulling his hair over all of these problems he is having. lol


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Noel, on the firefox site, you can download and install older versions... (not true with IE on win8) 

Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Shad, super response time.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 25 Feb 2013 01:07 PM 
Noel, on the firefox site, you can download and install older versions... (not true with IE on win8) 

Greg 

I got it working just making a funny. ( Sometimes if I hit the right keys tho.) 

Now if I can get Microsoft problem with there acct. crap fixed will be all set. Microsoft want me to re-install win 8 to get the fix.. I said no way and not losing more setting and file. It there problem to get there stuff fixed on there end. Still back and forth on debates with Win 8 and they know they have a problem with not just us but many other with same thing. They said.. "They just don't know how to fix it yet."


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad, 
Looks like the posts are finally coming up in order again. Thank you.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like the posts are finally coming up in order again. Thank you. 

Don't thank me yet, I'm not sure it will stick.. I still have a few changes to make.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, back out of order again... maybe we need some glue to make it stick? (just kidding) 

I can wait, using UNREAD and ACTIVE TOPICS... 

Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh well,it was good for awhile this morning.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Oops, I missed it.*

*Must have blinked! *


----------

